# 10/32 In DSM for $25!



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a deal! http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/5460221612.html

Good thing I don't live close by...... I don't even "need" it! But I'd get it k:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it is gone


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow! That was fast - but I would have guessd that.....


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> it is gone


Guess it was a good deal. It went fast.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1032, you can pick a part and it's worth the $25

Tires, easy 25
Starter, easy 25
Engine without starter running or not 25
Auger, Impeller, gearbox, axle, auger or transmission housing, ... 25 !

Should have posted a photo so I could of at least drooled on it a little.


----------

